# Knitted cowl--Moonlight at the Secret Lagoon Cowl



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Imagine if youd like--a secret lagoon in the moonlight with its shimmers of light on the water!
This is a companion piece to the My Secret Lagoon Scarf! You knit this neck warmer back and forth and seam it up the back for a very quick and easy, yet interesting project.
Use up that extra ball of yarn to make this loose fitting cowl, and make a fashion statement in any color you desire!

Finished Measurements: Unblocked are: 12deep x 31 around.

Yarn: 230 yards worsted weight. Sample was knitted using 1 skein Red Heart Super Saver worsted in color-wayShaded Dusk; 100% Acrylic; 244 yards/141 grams.

Needles and Notions: 1 pair size 9 straight needles plus 1 spare to hold work; yarn needle to sew seam and sew in ends.

You can find this pattern in Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy pattern stores for $3.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moonlight-at-the-secret-lagoon-cowl

http://www.etsy.com/listing/213894039/moonlight-at-the-secret-lagoon-cowl


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lovely!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely pattern. Thanks.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely. Thank you.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Lovely, gorgeous!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovin' the colors, too!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Love the pattern combination! Great job!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

you have so many beautiful patterns


----------

